# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  We stayed a few days on Saba at the Gate House after our week on St. Barts. It is a special place due to the warmth, helpfulness, food and wine of Lyliane and Michel Job.  The French cooking by Michel

## JoshA

We stayed a few days on Saba at the Gate House after our week on St. Barts. It is a special place due to the warmth, helpfulness, food and wine of Lyliane and Michel Job.
 

The French cooking by Michel is exceptional and the wine list assembled by Lyliane wins a Wine Spectator award every year. Furthermore, because they have a vacuum machine, they can serve many of their wines by the glass.

Of course, most people go to Saba for the exceptional diving. We saw sharks on the deep seamount (Pinnacles) as well as unusual corals.
 

 

Also a feathery yellow fish I hadn't seen before.
 

The hiking was amazing as well. Very, very steep in all directions. You felt like King Kong was filmed here
 
and, apparently, some of the original was filmed in Saba but I thought of the recent remake where King Kong was battling Pterodactyls.

The nearby town of Windwardside is adorable.
 

Everyone we met was extremely friendly and helpful as you might expect on a small island with only 1200 inhabitants.

A memorable experience is the landing at the world's shortest commercial runway on the only flat spot on this steep island.

----------


## Theresa

We had a similar experience at The Gate House.  Lyliane and Michel are incredibly warm hosts, and their enthusiasm for their new home is infectious.

----------


## nnoska

dragon puffer, saba is cool glad you had fun which dive op did you use?

----------


## JoshA

I went with Saba Deep - fewer divers.

----------


## nnoska

big mike is way cool, did you do diamond rock or man o war?

----------


## JoshA

Yeah, there are two Mikes, both cool. We dove with Steve. Diamond Rock sounds familiar but I remember Third Encounter and Babylon. Things got real blue in the camera at those depths and my shark photos didn't work too well. You may see one if you squint. There was a group of 5 large black tips. Oh, and no one was using Nitrox so my new certification wasn't much use.

----------


## nnoska

i love doing the pinacels, great stuff sharks everywhere and great vis, im sure you will be back again as will i, good times erik

----------


## nnoska

the nice thing about nitrox is less time on the deco line, hey it rhymes!!

----------


## Voosh

Nice pics. Saba is always a great side trip when in SBH. We are thinking about a longer stay there next time.

----------

